# Auchencarroch Road, Balloch



## KSR (31 January 2013)

Just wondering if anyone keeps their neddies here, or in recent years, where what used to be The Ring?? (RS)

I often think of it..


----------



## holeymoley (31 January 2013)

KSR said:



			Just wondering if anyone keeps their neddies here, or in recent years, where what used to be The Ring?? (RS)

I often think of it..
		
Click to expand...

How long a go where you there? I've never been but have heard of people that have  it's still called that I'm sure.


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

We are a strange and elusive breed, lol..

Thanks for replying.. I'm talking 23 years ago when the Campbell's sold up.. I always wondered what happened to it, if it has changed and still harbour a fantasy of owning the place myself, from what I remember from back then..


----------



## holeymoley (31 January 2013)

Ah, that's the same age as me then!  I live round the corner from it but to be honest it's not a place I'd keep my horse. I've *heard* that its very much a Parelli yard.   Its all very nice white fencing outside but couldn't tell you anything else about it. Still called the ring!  Are you from the area?


----------



## EventingMum (31 January 2013)

I'm not too far from there but haven't heard anything for a few years. Last I knew it was owned by the Phillips family who bought it from the Campbells. I hadn't heard anything about Parelli, Brenda Phillips used to like showing but as I say I haven't heard anything recently.


----------



## holeymoley (31 January 2013)

I believe it's still the Phillips that own it, i think it's mainly the people with horses on her yard that are into Parelli. I don't know about her , herself or how many are on the yard.


----------



## holeymoley (31 January 2013)

Just out of curiosity Eventing Mum, where are you located? I noticed from other posts you have a riding school. Pm if you prefer.


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

Yeah, and me please, I'm nosey!

Yes, I am from the area.. I grew up between Tullichewan and Old Bonhill and moved down south when I was 25


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

I'm just over the hill between Helensburgh and Cardross.


----------



## KSR (1 February 2013)

Colgrain?


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

yes!


----------



## KSR (1 February 2013)

I knew it very well


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

It's a small world!


----------



## holeymoley (1 February 2013)

Ah! I uses to ride their about 10 years ago. I can remember the horses like it was yesterday. Wonder if you still have any of them?  Stan, Erin, Hamish, toddy, rocky, lee, morag, gretal, daffyd, frosty , cailiph ?  That would be really nice to know!  It's funny as I later left and found out where I kept my own horse that gretal had been stabled there. It's a small world!


----------



## holeymoley (1 February 2013)

Oh and I remember Bill and Suzanne !


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

Stan is living happily in Perthshire, one of the staff bought Hamish and last year sold him to our RDA Group so he's still here and is an absolute star for them. Toddy is still here and will be all his days, likewise Seb, Seamus and Fred who you may remember. Lee is owned by one of the staff and does dressage with her. Morag is living in Cardross. Sadly we had to say goodbye to Erin, Rocky, Frosty and Caliph a while ago and also Daffyd and Greatal last year - it's always heartbreaking as they were all much loved but I like to think they were looked after well to the end and our vet is so good when the time comes that it's as stress free as it can be.


----------



## Star_Piper (1 February 2013)

My first lessons were at The Ring, but I didn't know what happened after it closed.  Shame, as it was close to where I lived, however I actually started to learn useful things (like control!) when I started going to Colgrain  

From what I remember, their outdoor school was nice and the stables were a decent size, but that isn't much good if you find the owners and you don't get on (whether that's for differing views on horsemanship, or personality clashes).  But if it's local to you that may be a big plus...I went from being 2 mins along the road from Colgrain, to being a minimum of 6 miles from current yard (and the ones I'd really like to be on are further away than that, the one closest to me is a complete no-go).


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Oh and I remember Bill and Suzanne !
		
Click to expand...

Sadly Bill's not keeping well, Suzanne is happily married and has a lovely horse


----------



## KSR (1 February 2013)

Poor Bill, I liked him.. As for Daff, he broke my heart a few times over.. I am very sad to hear he is gone.. Must have been late 20s or so?

I shattered my arm jumping at a show there a long time ago.. Bloody thing still pains me in my older years


----------



## EventingMum (1 February 2013)

Daffy was very popular - he used to get valentines cards and presents from his fans. He's sadly missed, I still half expect to see his face when I walk down the yard, he was a wise if somewhat opinionated old man! Bill still sometimes manages a wee walk round the yard with his dog on a good day but it's hard seeing him failing so much and loosing his independence, it certainly isn't the way he would want to be


----------



## holeymoley (1 February 2013)

EventingMum said:



			Stan is living happily in Perthshire, one of the staff bought Hamish and last year sold him to our RDA Group so he's still here and is an absolute star for them. Toddy is still here and will be all his days, likewise Seb, Seamus and Fred who you may remember. Lee is owned by one of the staff and does dressage with her. Morag is living in Cardross. Sadly we had to say goodbye to Erin, Rocky, Frosty and Caliph a while ago and also Daffyd and Greatal last year - it's always heartbreaking as they were all much loved but I like to think they were looked after well to the end and our vet is so good when the time comes that it's as stress free as it can be.
		
Click to expand...


I liked stan, I think a lot of the younger riders found him a bit strong. Hamish was quite young when I was there, I remember falling off him cantering without stirrups as he was so bouncy!  I always felt a bit a bit big on toddy but he was a nippy wee thing.  Don't think I met Seb or Fred,  Seamus was young too and I could never keep him in canter, he was so wide! Lee was one of my favourites. 

  I can't believe the ones you have said have passed on, it seems not long ago I'd seen them but then I'd been around 12 which was 10 years ago!   Erin was and had been the only mare I probably got on with!  Rocky had passed away while I was at the yard, I remember that.  Frosty was one of my favourites too, I know a lot of riders found him hard work but bless him he was a star for me.  Caliph had the most comfy canter and seemed to like jumping. Daffyd was another one, he was a popular boy.  I liked Gretal, she was a nice wee thing!


----------



## Star_Piper (2 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			I liked stan, I think a lot of the younger riders found him a bit strong. Hamish was quite young when I was there, I remember falling off him cantering without stirrups as he was so bouncy!  I always felt a bit a bit big on toddy but he was a nippy wee thing.  Don't think I met Seb or Fred,  Seamus was young too and I could never keep him in canter, he was so wide! Lee was one of my favourites. 

  I can't believe the ones you have said have passed on, it seems not long ago I'd seen them but then I'd been around 12 which was 10 years ago!   Erin was and had been the only mare I probably got on with!  Rocky had passed away while I was at the yard, I remember that.  Frosty was one of my favourites too, I know a lot of riders found him hard work but bless him he was a star for me.  Caliph had the most comfy canter and seemed to like jumping. Daffyd was another one, he was a popular boy.  I liked Gretal, she was a nice wee thing!
		
Click to expand...

I think I only rode Stan and Caliph once or twice each, and Frosty only once (quite liked him).  Gretal was lovely too, if I hadn't already got a pony by the time she arrived I'd have probably been trying to buy her!  My favourite 3 from over the years would be Dominic, Murphy and Boris, although Henry, Solo, Jet and Seb were also great 

Now I feel old...if I remember right, Jet was sold in 1991/1992!


----------



## EventingMum (2 February 2013)

It's so nice to hear people remembering our horses and ponies so fondly - they've all been great characters over the years and whilst maybe not world beaters have all given so many different riders so much pleasure in their own ways. Each and everyone has a special place in my heart and I'm truely priviliged to have had them in my life. Those that have been sold on have always had amazing homes where they continued to be love and those who have ended their days with us have been cherished to the end. At times I feel I'm really not tough enough but I honestly wouldn't do the job if I saw my horses as just tools of the trade. One name that hasn't cropped up is our first little pony Penny a little coloured Shetland x - another total sweetheart!

Thank you all for the happy memories


----------



## Star_Piper (2 February 2013)

EventingMum said:



			It's so nice to hear people remembering our horses and ponies so fondly - they've all been great characters over the years and whilst maybe not world beaters have all given so many different riders so much pleasure in their own ways. Each and everyone has a special place in my heart and I'm truely priviliged to have had them in my life. Those that have been sold on have always had amazing homes where they continued to be love and those who have ended their days with us have been cherished to the end. At times I feel I'm really not tough enough but I honestly wouldn't do the job if I saw my horses as just tools of the trade. One name that hasn't cropped up is our first little pony Penny a little coloured Shetland x - another total sweetheart!

Thank you all for the happy memories 

Click to expand...

I remember Penny - I was a bit big for her when I started (although I could squeeze onto Nola), but did have a couple of shots on her.  Quite a character   And a pretty girl too.  Sally was a fantastic pony too, had a lot of good lessons on her although she did give me heart failure once stretching like a cat does just after I mounted (thought she was trying to roll)


----------



## KSR (2 February 2013)

My sister only had eyes for Penny.. I regret not riding Major (Political Motivations) - mum wouldn't let me  he looked fun, shall we say


----------



## Star_Piper (2 February 2013)

KSR said:



			My sister only had eyes for Penny.. I regret not riding Major (Political Motivations) - mum wouldn't let me  he looked fun, shall we say
		
Click to expand...

I didn't either - nowhere near good enough when he was there.  When did you usually ride KSR?  I was a Sunday morning


----------



## EmmaC78 (2 February 2013)

I learned to ride at Colgrain too.  I loved Murphy and Daffyd.  I rode there in the early 90's.


----------



## holeymoley (2 February 2013)

I remember penny too, never rode her as I was too tall.  I do remember though, stan dragged me into her mini stable one day and I tell you, that was such a task trying to get him to turn round and get back out!


----------

